

Tell HN: Make a choice for your Obama-care discussion - ColinWright

Lots and lots of submissions about the healthcare ruling - make a choice about where you want the discussion to go and don't split it over several submissions, repeating the same points over and over:<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4171770<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4171791<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4171806<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4171814<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4171828<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4171830<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4171837<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4171880<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4171885<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4171886<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4171959<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4171978<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4172033<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4172217<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4172263<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4172343<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4172389<p>... and still the submissions come in.  I'll stop updating now.
======
ColinWright
Clickables:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4171770> <\- some comments already

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4171791>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4171806>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4171814>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4171828>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4171830>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4171837>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4171880>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4171885>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4171886> <\- PDF of actual decision

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4171959>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4171978>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4172033>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4172217>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4172263>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4172343>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4172389>

------
tocomment
It's weird none of them are making it into the front page. Are they being
flagged or blocked?

~~~
ColinWright
They're not just not on the front page, I can't find them at all. It appears
they're being blocked. That happens when contentious political news happens,
and personally I'm pleased about that.

~~~
why-el
I thought HNers actually choose not to upvote these things since they are
maybe irrelevant to hackers?

